# Carlube triple R 5w/40 fully synthetic oil, vw 502 and porsche approved



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

I've always used big brand oils, but because of the vw 502 spec thing, i've decided to used a 502 spec oil.
Theres not many ''cheap'' as when i say cheap i refer to price not quality, oils which have the vw approval.
It's rather annoying how fully synthetic oils are hitting £30 to £40 and some are 4 litres and not 5







which requires 2 bottles per oil change








So i've always used semi-synthetic which is around the £20 mark with trade discount.
But i've found eurocar parts sells carlube triple R fully synthetic oil for £22 quite a bargin.
It's vw 502 approved aswell as being approved by porsche, so despite the cheapish make and low price if it's good enough for a 911 turbo then it must be ok.
Some guy did oil analysis on his mazda using this oil and it came back fine..
Worth using if you can find it at a good price..


----------

